# The wrong shoulder is feeling the burn...



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

I am very new, I have only been shooting about two weeks. I have a RH Hoyt Contender Elite with a Sure Loc sight and scope on it. It is set for 38lb, and I can pull this weight back easily. I can shoot all day long like this and never feel any stress in my right shoulder. Where I am actually feeling it is in my left shoulder, the one holding the bow. 

I realize as a newbie I am going to have soreness as I work out muscles that aren't used to being worked out. But am I doing something wrong here? I am thinking my arm just isn't used to holding up the bow, but I mean it's only about 5-6lbs right? That isn't very much to hold up. I am beginning lessons this coming Saturday, but I figured I'd ask here anyway.


----------



## Geoff.Gonseth (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd say that's about right. I am new to target archery and have been spending a ton of time at the range recently. My bow is set at 50lbs draw weight and I can pull that all day long, but my left shoulder is still adapting to holding any kind of weight for an extended period of time. It just isn't a normal position for you to hold your arm with a weight at the end unless you shoot archery. Give it a rest, take a day or two off and your shoulder will be back to normal.


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

I figured it was something like that. When my lessons start I think I will ask my instructor about possible exercises I can do to build strength in my bow arm. Because I really am feeling nothing in my drawing arm. Thanks!


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

No issue here. My left shoulder is what gets tired. Hold a six pound weight out straight with your least arm for a minute, that is why your left gives first


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

you know that's funny...i'm right handed and have always shot both rifle and bow left handed. it seems natural for my strong arm to steady the rifle and the bow. it does a lot more work that the trigger or drawing arm. with 80 % let off, it's especially true. your weak arm will build up strength eventually, but mine was strong right off the git-go. a heavier mass bow seems to hold better, too. your strong arm can handle the load. the eye dominance thing is a pain, but can be overcome easily.


----------



## 88luneke (Feb 8, 2011)

JeffShrugged said:


> I figured it was something like that. When my lessons start I think I will ask my instructor about possible exercises I can do to build strength in my bow arm. Because I really am feeling nothing in my drawing arm. Thanks!


Here are a few exercises you can do to improve your strength/endurance for shooting:

Exercises: Frontal Shoulder Raises, with your arms straight raise a weight (one you can do many reps of) straight out in front of you and then slowly let the weight back down.

Lateral Shoulder Raises, same as above, but to the side. 

Military or Shoulder Press. You can do this sitting or standing, I suggest sitting in a chair for back/core support. Simply start with your hands at shoulder width or just beyond and press upwards.

Lat Pulls, you'll need a machine or cable machine for this. 

Bent Over Rows: Slightly bend your knees and bend forward at the hips with your hands hanging below. Pull the weight upwards towards your chest, this should cause you to pinch your shoulder blades together. You can do this exercise on a TRX while standing as well. Personally I prefer the TRX as I can more easily adjust the weight I am lifting and get more range of motion while doing it. 

Access to a gym makes these workouts easier as they have machines for all of them.

Now, to improve the strength and endurance you'll want to do a couple different things. Start slow! Once you've built a base keep the sets of each exercise at 3-4 and the reps at 8-12. You can even throw in a pause of a 1-3 count if you want to with the reps. 

Do it a couple times a week and keep shooting! The strength and endurance will come, just takes time


----------



## Mumbles24 (Jan 2, 2013)

If you can't do the above in a gym, rubber tubing works well for adding resistance through the straight arm raises. You should vary the lifts/drops by altering where you anchor the tubing, ba d or old inner tube. I've done a lot of shoulder therapy from other sports (baseball and volleyball).


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

from what the shoulder surgeon told me rubber tube exercise therapy is the best thing for you to use . that is some of the shoulder therapy i had to learn after my surgery in early may.i am sixty, right handed and it was the left shoulder that i had the surgery on,and in a full year i will have almost full recovery.good luck be a little careful till you get stronger,archery is a great sport!Pete53


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you shoot too much, your bow shoulder will get sore. No matter how good your form, if you overdo it, there will be pain. 

Pain is your body's way of telling you to stop doing something or to change the way you are doing it. A couple of form techniques that helped me are: 
- be sure my head is erect at full draw. A tilted head puts more stress on your shoulders and neck.
- when I reach full draw, don't use shoulder muscles to hold the bow up, use the back muscles. The bow arm is just a strut that keeps the bow from hitting you in the face. the tension of holding should be in your back and only in your back. Note, your draw length has to be nearly perfect to be able to do this.

The two most important things for bow fit are draw length and peep height. If your bow shoulder is hurting, it's likely that one of these is not right.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## 88luneke (Feb 8, 2011)

Forgot all about the rubber tubing/resistance bands. Those are indeed a great tool!


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

Had the same issue last year. I start my pins below my target. Instead of bending at the hips, i was pivoting at my shoulder. Don't know if this helps any.


----------



## Callo21 (Feb 4, 2007)

Man my shoulders burn so bad sometimes. I have got to where I take Advil before I shoot. Sometimes I can shoot a while with no medicine and no pain. Sometimes I shoot 5 times and my front shoulder is burning.


----------

